# USB Direct Audio Volume



## OrtimusPrime (Jun 28, 2019)

Hey guys, I have a 2018 Hatch LT with the base infotainment setup. My satellite radio/radio/aux volume comes out significantly louder than my USB audio direct through my phone, or Bluetooth. For example, say my volume setting is at '15' if im listening to the radio, if I listen to music through my phone I have to have the volume turned up to '28' to equal the same volume that the radio puts out at '15'. 

I have a Galaxy 9+, but it also did this on my past IPhone X. Volume setting in my phone are maxed out, and there are no other setting i'm aware of to fix this. Any ideas?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard! 

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## Geekyhusband (Jun 30, 2019)

Bump. I have the same issue with my newly purchased 2017 LT hatch. The radio has great volume, but using USB/Android Auto from my S10+, I notice a significant difference in volume levels. 

Any help would be amazing!


----------

